# I think my dog has a cold...



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

He is sneezing, rubbing his nose and has some eye goop. Do you think I should take him in to the vet? Or could I wait a bit and see if it'll clear up on it's own?

He was at the vets just over 2 weeks ago, his shots are all up to date and we also had blood work done. He got a clean bill of health.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

My mantra is: If you have to ask, go to the vet. 

If anything, you'll learn something for the next time. Probably just sniffed something new, but you never know what the new thing is. My vet is on speed-dial #2.


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks  I just wasn't sure if it would be considered like a human cold... gotta let it play out. 

Do you think it could have been brought on from a change in diet? A few days ago, I started mixing in a little TOTW into his regular kibble which is the Kirkland brand.


----------



## PetProtector (Sep 18, 2008)

Generally, when dogs and people for that matter have a the symptoms of a cold, i.e. runny nose, loose stools...It shows that the body is expelling certain types of toxins and bacteria. This is natural and healthy and generally does not require shots or medicine as the body's natural defenses need to do their job.

However, if it persists you should take your pet in. But don't be alarmed if your dog does not want to eat much or just sleeps, these are all natural reactions.

best of luck.


----------



## secondchance (Sep 9, 2008)

PetProtector said:


> Generally, when dogs and people for that matter have a the symptoms of a cold, i.e. runny nose, loose stools...It shows that the body is expelling certain types of toxins and bacteria. This is natural and healthy and generally does not require shots or medicine as the body's natural defenses need to do their job.
> 
> However, if it persists you should take your pet in. But don't be alarmed if your dog does not want to eat much or just sleeps, these are all natural reactions.
> 
> best of luck.


I kind of disagree. Although a little sneezing, runny nose and goopy eyes probably isn't a medical emergency it could be a sign that the body is fighting something (like you said). But if the body is able to kick whatever is passing through on it's own you will only see those specific symptoms and only for a short time, maybe with a little bit of a fever and slightly less energy. 
Although I wont contest that it is a natural reaction, lethargy and anorexia usually indicate that the dogs immune system is working overtime and may need some extra support. Just because it is natural doesn't mean that it shouldn't be taken seriously, dying is natural to.
In vet medicine we kind of have to assume that things are potentially more serious than they might be, because we are unable to get accurate information and feedback about how a dog is actually feeling. Dogs will do whatever they can to hide their illness, and it can be very difficult for an owner to recognize when they are actually sick. Usually by the time the average owner notices a change in behavior (energy levels, eating and drinking habits, elimination habits etc.) the dog is already well into the illness and feeling pretty crummy.

All that being said, it kind of sounds like he is having a reaction to something in his enviroment, like harisse already said. But it can't hurt to ask the vet, especially if it persists or worsens, or if he starts to show any other signs of illness.


----------



## PetProtector (Sep 18, 2008)

All of what you said is viable. And if you are a practicing veterinarian than your opinion should be highly valued, especially if you are successful at treating animals. 
I think you may have missed my point, where I stated that if problems persist, you should take your pet in to the vet. The need to sleep initially and fast are signs that the body's immune system is working, not necessarily overtime. As you know, viruses and bacteria can move at varying rates and depending on where the illness is manifesting can determine the "speed" and response load required of the immune system.

I work in the alternative field of health and care, and I don't take antibiotics or medicine unless absolutely necessary and I don't give them to my pets either. So to take a dog in, which is often stressful for the dog, especially a sick one, is not always necessary right away. Not saying that vets will automatically write a script, but in my experience, many overworked and well intentioned docs will.

So I think we agree however not knowing your protocol for treating your animals I am not sure we would deal with it the same way. 

In the end, one must always do what makes one comfortable and secure, if that means taking your dog to the vet then I will not argue that. Its not what I do though and it seems to work out perfectly for me.
Best of luck.


----------



## secondchance (Sep 9, 2008)

I agree that one must always do what makes them feel secure, and my personal opinion is to wait to see the vet or to ask for drugs for my pets (or myself for that matter, i don't even take over the counter meds and believe I am a healthier person because of it) but I can afford to wait because I have extensive experience in the veterinary and animal health fields and know the difference between something minor and something that needs attention.

I do feel that on a forum like this, where we don't know how much knowledge or experience the OP has, it is best to air on the side of caution rather than to generalize about signs of illness and pass symptoms off as normal or natural reactions.


----------

